

Oracle gets NC religion - mykalmorton1
http://news.cnet.com/Oracle-gets-NC-religion/2100-1001_3-206269.html

======
mindcrime
Is it wrong that, when I first saw this headline, my first thought was "Oh
great, what's North Carolina done this time?"

------
dragonwriter
Missing [1996]

